# Looking to buy a BBQ Pit/Smoker



## TXPalerider

I think I've decided I'm ready to buy an offset smoker/grill for the house, but, would like to get some feedback from you guys.

Normally, I wouldn't cook more than a couple of briskets and maybe some ribs/chicken at one time, but, I want to buy something large enough to cook for a bigger crowd from time to time. I just don't want to get too big so as to make it a pain the butt when I want to cook smaller amounts of meat. I want a pit that will use wood efficiently. I'm thinking something in the range of 20"x36" to 24"x40" with a grill top firebox.

I've looked through most of the pit builder's websites (Klose, Gator, LoneStar Grillz, JJ, Big Hat, Big Bear, etc. etc. etc.). What I'm looking for is some specific reasons why I would or would not buy one over the other. Why are some so much more expensive? and are the worth it? I don't mind paying for better quality/functionality, but, I have no interest in paying for a name.

So, give me your input. What is your personal experience? Why would you buy one over the other? Why would you NOT buy one in particular?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WilliamH

I'm having a Gator Pit built now. Nothing fancy just a smoker and firebox.










Go visit the Gator Pit yard. Ritch is a good guy. Their fabrication is top notch.


----------



## Court

Traeger-Only way to go-Inexpensive to use-No babysitting-Best **** meat you have ever tasted-I'm 60 yrs. old & have had everything from brick to big smokers to gas grills to old smokeys to webers to eggs & everything in between so I speak from experience-And no I don't get paid from Traeger.


----------



## AggieCowboy98

I've never cooked on the others you mentioned but I've had a Tejas since 2000 and have no complaints. The one I have is probably a bit bigger than you are looking for but I'm sure their smaller models are just as good.

Here's a link to the model I have:

http://www.tejassmokers.com/products/2040cc.htm


----------



## boat_money

i have one from academy you can have. it is sitting in the back yard and would need a little love. still cooks a mean brisket...


----------



## captjay

*pellet grill*

I have a treager pellet grill and it is the only way to go. Academy has a pellet grill also and it looks good for about half price of a treager. If I was buying it would be the academy one.


----------



## Court

Buy the Traeger not Academy-You will be sorry if you don't-Worth the money.


----------



## speckle-catcher

look at the thickness of metal for both the pit and the firebox. some companies go cheap and use 3/16" for firebox and 1/4" for the smoker.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Brad, been thinking about selling mine to get something bigger. Give me a shout.


----------



## Gilbert

TXPalerider said:


> I think I've decided I'm ready to buy an offset smoker/grill for the house, but, would like to get some feedback from you guys.
> 
> Normally, I wouldn't cook more than a couple of briskets and maybe some ribs/chicken at one time, but, I want to buy something large enough to cook for a bigger crowd from time to time. I just don't want to get too big so as to make it a pain the butt when I want to cook smaller amounts of meat. I want a pit that will use wood efficiently. I'm thinking something in the range of 20"x36" to 24"x40" with a grill top firebox.
> 
> I've looked through most of the pit builder's websites (Klose, Gator, LoneStar Grillz, JJ, Big Hat, Big Bear, etc. etc. etc.). What I'm looking for is some specific reasons why I would or would not buy one over the other. Why are some so much more expensive? and are the worth it? I don't mind paying for better quality/functionality, but, I have no interest in paying for a name.
> 
> So, give me your input. What is your personal experience? Why would you buy one over the other? Why would you NOT buy one in particular?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


price has some to do with the name when it comes to good pit makers. There are some yes, that you will pay more just because of the name but the one thing to look for is quality. Check to make sure the welds are clean. Make sure the lids open and close tight. Nothing worse than a leaky lid. Thickness of metal. The thicker the more $ the pit cost. It also takes more wood to get it hot but it also last hotter than a thin one. a thin one will also eat more wood to maintain temps. Is it confusing enough yet? My opinion would be to take your idea to 3-4 pit makers. Get a detailed quote and then compare. I would go to shops that have inhouse fabrication. JJ, gator....places like that. what ever you do, don't be a yuppie and buy a fake smoker like a treager.


----------



## tank11

If your looking for a good pit with good quality and a good price check out Big Bear Pits in Sugar Land.These guys are good and way cheaper then the other guys out there and all 1/4"steel. give Joe a call 281 507 1090


----------



## w_r_ranch

speckle-catcher said:


> a Traeger is not an offset smoker/grill comparable to what the TXP asked for.


Agreed, it is not what Brad inquiring about... Smoking with lil' 'compressed sawdust hockey pucks' is not what smoking is about at all, IMO.

For what its worth, I had the same one as AggieCowboy (Tejas 2040cc) for years. It was very well constructed & we just plain outgrew it over the years (bigger & bigger parties). The only complaint I had with it (not just Tejas, but ALL offsets in general) is the hot spot by the firebox itself... Area is practically unusable & required a lot attention (jockeying the meat around).

The last 2 were 'traditional' pits (utilizing direct heat) that I designed. (example here)

Brad, if you're interested in investigating this route, I can send you various pics of ours & the scaled plans to have it made. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

w_r_ranch said:


> Agreed, it is not what Brad inquiring about... Smoking with lil' 'compressed sawdust hockey pucks' is not what smoking is about at all, IMO.
> 
> For what its worth, I had the same one as AggieCowboy (Tejas 2040cc) for years. It was very well constructed & we just plain outgrew it over the years (bigger & bigger parties). The only complaint I had with it (not just Tejas, but ALL offsets in general) is the hot spot by the firebox itself... Area is practically unusable & required a lot attention (jockeying the meat around).
> 
> The last 2 were 'traditional' pits (utilizing direct heat) that I designed. (example here)
> 
> Brad, if you're interested in investigating this route, I can send you various pics of ours & the scaled plans to have it made. Just my 2 cents...


That is a cool pit WRR. West Texas style pit.


----------



## InfamousJ

Haute Pursuit said:


> Brad, been thinking about selling mine to get something bigger. Give me a shout.


$150


----------



## TXPalerider

w_r_ranch said:


> Agreed, it is not what Brad inquiring about... Smoking with lil' 'compressed sawdust hockey pucks' is not what smoking is about at all, IMO.
> 
> For what its worth, I had the same one as AggieCowboy (Tejas 2040cc) for years. It was very well constructed & we just plain outgrew it over the years (bigger & bigger parties). The only complaint I had with it (not just Tejas, but ALL offsets in general) is the hot spot by the firebox itself... Area is practically unusable & required a lot attention (jockeying the meat around).
> 
> The last 2 were 'traditional' pits (utilizing direct heat) that I designed. (example here)
> 
> Brad, if you're interested in investigating this route, I can send you various pics of ours & the scaled plans to have it made. Just my 2 cents...


Definitely a cool looking pit. What are the the dimensions??

I'm not familiar with cooking on that style pit.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

InfamousJ said:


> $150


Don't you have a Dargel Kat thread to play "desperado" on??? :cheers:


----------



## kweber

direct BBQ is a thin layer of coals spread evenly across the whole bottom.
a separate fire to the side is their source.
they need repleshishling periodicly, but an even temp across the grate is easily held.
more hands-on than the stoke-and-forget offset.
on mine, I turn and sop at least every hr.
supposedly the reverse-flow offsets can do the same, but I have no first hand knowledge of those.


----------



## 2 b or not to b

I have smoked on several different pits myself. Maybe not as seasoned as some that have spoken up here on this thread, but i grew up with my grandfather who owned a bar-b-que restaurant up in Sisterdale, in the hill country. My father to this day still has the Life Tyme pit that he purchased when I was just a teenager, which would make the pit somewhere in the range of 35 years old. It still cooks as it did when he bought it. They are built here in Texas in Uvalde and there are several places that sell them. The best part about these pits is that the fire box is waranteed for the life time of the pit. If it rots off, take it to them and they put a new one on no cost to you at all. They are amazing and cook with little effort and wood needed. No need to babysit either. I stand by them as i bought one last year and have never looked back.


----------



## w_r_ranch

TXPalerider said:


> Definitely a cool looking pit. What are the the dimensions??
> 
> I'm not familiar with cooking on that style pit.


Dead simple to cook on. Ours is 7' X 3' & weighs ~2700 lbs... We do a lot of venison jerky & have one rather large party each year, LOL!!! Contrary to some folks, it doesn't use that much wood and certainly requires less messing with than an offset. Ours holds temp real well. Get it to 240 degrees & 5-6 hrs later it was down to 225 degrees... it doesn't get much more hands off than that (thermal mass is a good thing!!!) .

It would be real simple to modify for 'half size' making it 3 1/2' X 3', big enough for you to do up to 6 briskets.

You're not that far away, if you want to come out & do a see & taste, PM me. We're fixing to make some jerky soon & I'll probably throw some other stuff on that same day. :cheers:


----------



## TXPalerider

w_r_ranch said:


> .......
> You're not that far away, if you want to come out & do a see & taste, PM me. We're fixing to make some jerky soon & I'll probably throw some other stuff on that same day. :cheers:


I may have to take you up on that. I'd definitely like to see you do jerky on it.


----------



## TX_777

Have you looked at Pitmaker? Picked up one of their BBQ Safes a couple of months ago and it is fantastic to cook on! Very well insulated and plenty of room for briskets, ribs, and chicken all at once!


----------



## B2

Lyfetyme


----------



## Croaker slinger

Lyfetyme


X2


----------



## w_r_ranch

TXPalerider said:


> I may have to take you up on that. I'd definitely like to see you do jerky on it.


Sorry, I could wait for you but here is Part 1.










http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4262179#post4262179


----------



## allend23

I would definetely consider a pitmaker vault or safe. I will be getting a vault within the next year. My buddy can cook for 6 hours on his vault at 275 with 6 pounds of charcoal and a few hunks of hickory.


----------



## 32redman

I 'm looking at this one.


----------



## fito1411

I have been around and around wiith pits and have come to this conclusion. Off set smokers are a "Texas thing" IMO they are the most in efficiant POS there is.(unless the firebox is insulated)... I owned a smaller off set smoker by Lyfe tyme that I bought in Uvalde. No matter what I did or what I filled it with I could not maintain a 225 temp. I finally cut the fire box off and just use it to grill steaks. You need to try a UDS smoker. It is cheap to build and works like a dream. I cook about 4 meals a week on mine. Plans to build one are all over the internet. If you are hell bent on spending a bit of money buy a Backwoods Smoker or a Pitmaker Safe. The work just like a UDS but are unsulated. Most all of your competition BBQ teams all over the country use this type of smoker. I have a friend in San Antonio that competes with a $30k BBQ rig....... He prefers to cook on a UDS.. The meat just tastes better. and for $150 you cant beat it.


----------



## Johnnycb

Treager......put the meat on and FOGETTA ABOUT IT..... They are great


----------



## Profish00

Johnnycb said:


> Treager......put the meat on and FOGETTA ABOUT IT..... They are great


 I don't even want to put it on and forget about it.
I BBQ so I have something to do and enjoy the day tinkering with my pit.


----------



## Court

Profish00 said:


> I don't even want to put it on and forget about it.
> I BBQ so I have something to do and enjoy the day tinkering with my pit.


Traeger is the only way to cook & then you can tinker with something else.


----------



## Profish00

Now you sound like my wife...lol


----------



## Viking48

I've got an old Klose - pushing 14-15 years and love it. Dump some charcoal in the box, throw a few sticks on top and light it off. Once burning good close the damper and it settles on 250 and stays there. Just lift the lid and add some wood every few hours. Can also grill on the firebox as an added feature.


----------



## poco jim

I have a Traeger and a big Brinkman smoker, use the Brinkman maybe twice a year and the Traeger once a week. I'd go Traeger.


----------



## Coog99

I have been using a Tejas 2040 Pit for the last four years for my backyard smoking. I am very pleased with how this performs. These are locally made in Houston and their are very helpful in fitting your needs and educating you excellent smoking.


----------



## Trouthunter

Brad, Buckee's had these the last time I looked. It's what I have and it rocks.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=251649

TH


----------

